# Lady Bike oder Normales?



## simplysax (8. August 2010)

Sind die Lady Bikes wirklich so bedeutend besser für uns Mädels? Oder ist es eher nur eine Verkaufsstrategie? Mir erschließt sich das noch nicht so ganz. Was ist so bedeutend anders, dass es von vielen Herstellern extra Women's Reihen gibt?


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. August 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Sind die Lady Bikes wirklich so bedeutend besser für uns Mädels? Oder ist es eher nur eine Verkaufsstrategie? Mir erschließt sich das noch nicht so ganz. Was ist so bedeutend anders, dass es von vielen Herstellern extra Women's Reihen gibt?



Die Geometrie.

Ich fahre selbst ein ganz normales MTB (Stevens Wave). Du musst es ausprobieren (musste Du eh, egal ob es um ein Normales oder ein Lady´s Bike geht).

Ich denke dass es schon sinnvoll und gut ist, dass es Ladys Bikes gibt und dass es nicht nur eine Verkaufsmasche ist. Das kam wohl auch erst in den letzten Jahren auf mit den Frauen MTBs, weil wir immer noch in der großen Minderheit sind....

Ich war gestern beim Techniktraining die einzige Frau unter 5 Männern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. August 2010)

sufu - gibts schon zig threads drüber ...


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2010)

ein argument FÜR frauenbikes ist natürlich, dass es sie oft in kleineren größen gibt.

die sache mit den unterschiedlichen körperproportionen m - w wird imho überbewertet oder falsch verstanden,

ein missverständnis, das man oft findet, geht in die richtung frauenbikes = komfortbikes, da frauen, die sportlich fahren wollen, hier veräppelt werden

und die sache mit dem blümchendesign und rosa schnuckel-details ist eben geschmackssache.

d.h.
- zum "richtigen" biken ist ein unisex- oder männerbike vollkommen richtig, sofern die größe passt, 
- bei kleinen menschen (also auch kleinen männern) kann es sinnvoll sein, ein frauenbike auszuprobieren.


----------



## franzam (8. August 2010)

wo Dubbel recht hat, hat er recht!

In meinem Bekantenkreis fährt von allen Frauen keine einzige ein "Ladybike"


----------



## MilkyTheWay (8. August 2010)

Also mir wurde vor kurzem vom händler erzählt, dass der eigentliche unterschied die aufrechtere sitzposition ist (die frauen angeblich bevorzugen) und sie auf die schmalere schulterbreite angepasst sind. 
Ich habe mich dennoch für ein männermodell/ unisexmodell entschieden (nach einigen testfahrten). Man sollte einfach das kaufen, auf dem man sich wohler fühlt. Also immer schön probefahren ...


----------



## Vaena (9. August 2010)

Versuch mal bei Herrenbikes etwas mit ganz kurzem Oberrohr und unter 70cm Standover zu finden. 
Mit kurzen Beinen landet man schon mal oft bei Ladybikes.
Dann fängt der Ärger an, denn: Oft ist das Oberrohr dann nach vorne hochgezogen. Das ist zwar angenehm zum auf Waldwegen rumgurken, aber bei 15% Steigung haut das Vorderrad relativ schnell ab und man macht den Salto rückwärts...oder man pack sich mich soviel Gewicht auf den Lenker, dass man keine Kraft mehr zum pedalieren hat.
Also bespasst man dich damit den Spacerturm zu entsorgen, den Vorbau umzudrehen und den oberhalb enstehenden Spacerturm mittels Säge zu verkleinern.

Der grösste Spass: Die Rahmen sind zwar XS, aber die Anbauteile die gleichen wie bei XL Rahmen. Sprich: die gleiche Lenkerbreite. Bei Cannondale war ursprünglich ein 660er Lenker verbaut.
Da kommt man selbst mit Absägen nicht weiter. Unser Fahrradschrauber musste also erst einen kleineren dranbasteln.

Der Sattel ist auch toll. Ich mags zwar bequem. Aber ich hab eine Couch im Wohnzimmer stehen. Auf dem Rad reicht mir ein Sattel.

Es kann also passen... muss aber nicht (bei mir war das Ladybike halt 30% billiger als das gleich ausgestattet Männerbike...da ist dann die Farbe schon mal egal)


----------



## MariaFrisch (10. August 2010)

Nimm einfach ein normales Männer Bike mit einem passenden Sitz für dich. Das passt dann schon.


----------



## Sentilo (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch gerade das Problem. Die passende Größe zu finden, ist das A und O, nicht die Frage, ob Lady oder normal. 

Bei mir stand das Cube AMS 125 (Herren) und das AMS WLS Pro (Damen) zur Diskussion. Das Herren-AMS war in 16 Zoll zu groß, das Ladybike in 15 Zoll zu klein, in 17 Zoll wiederum zu groß 

Und dass die Damen-Version weniger Federweg hat, dafür aber aussieht wie die Drogenrauschversion von Omas Dreigangrad, das ist ja mal ... :kotz:    

Zum guten Schluss bin ich beim Trek Fuel EX 8 in 16.5 Zoll gelandet. 120 mm v + h, harmonisch abgestimmt, elegante Linien, dezentes Schwarz, 20 % unter VK. Das ist das wahre Ladybike. 

lg

Olivia (auf Männes Account)


----------



## Nuala (11. August 2010)

ich würde auch immer wieder zu männer-mtbs greifen, da mir die damenräder einfach zu wenig federweg haben, allerdings ist es nicht ganz so einfach ein passendes zu finden, dass auch in der überstandshöhe hinhaut. im moment suche ich nach einem mtb mit mind. 170mm-federweg, max. überstandhöhe von 75 cm, noch hochtretbar und es soll auf gar keinen fall ein liteville oder nicolay sein (die gefallen mir überhaupt nicht!). ist gar nicht so einfach... in die nähere auswahl sind jetzt das scratch von 2011, das sx trail von 2011 oder immer noch die uzzi (obwohl sich mein freund gerade damit rumärgert, dass es so extrem weich im hinterbau ist, aber ich wiege ja auch keine 90 kg wie er...). ich finde es echt bedauerlich, dass es für frauen immer nur cc- oder marathon-mtbs gibt, weil auf grund meiner kleinen größe nicht mehr viel an freeridern übrig bleibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Zum guten Schluss bin ich beim Trek Fuel EX 8 in 16.5 Zoll gelandet. 120 mm v + h, harmonisch abgestimmt, elegante Linien, dezentes Schwarz, 20 % unter VK. Das ist das wahre Ladybike.
> 
> l



Hi Olivia,

und wie kommst du zu einem 16,5"??? Auf der Homepage stehen nur 15 und 17,5", was mir auch leider zu groß ist, 16,5 wär optimal und das Radl tät mir sooo gut gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex76 (11. August 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hi Olivia,
> 
> und wie kommst du zu einem 16,5"??? Auf der Homepage stehen nur 15 und 17,5", was mir auch leider zu groß ist, 16,5 wär optimal und das Radl tät mir sooo gut gefallen!



...das Fuel ex WSD gibt's in 14,5, 15,5 und 16,5. Und es sieht recht neutral aus für ein Mädchenrad 

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## Sentilo (11. August 2010)

Nee, das ist kein WSD, das ist das ganz normale Fuel EX. Bei den Rahmengrößen ist Trek etwas eigenwillig, bei mir steht 16,5 UND 17,5 drauf, irgenwas mit "virtual" und "real". Überstandshöhe ist jedenfalls ca. 75 cm, das passt so weit.

lg

Olivia

@ Pfadfinderin: Übrigens haut das der Rabe in Oberhaching (auf Nachfrage) für 2000 raus, also 20 Prozent unter UVP.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. August 2010)

Danke, da war ich sogar schon (wohn ja gleich ims Eck), aber das normale 17,5" ist mir von der Überstandshöhe zu hoch :-( Da kann ich im Laden grad mal so drüber stehen, macht auf dem Trail dann keinen Sinn. Aber ich hab gesehen, dass sogar beim WSD die Überstandshöhe dieselbe ist.
Mit wachsenden Federwegen wird das wahrscheinlich immer schwieriger, was zu finden, was eine kleine Überstandshöhe hat, fast alle Bikes haben mehr als 120mm Steuerrohr, das kann dann ja garnicht gehen.


----------

